# Weehoo Igo - recommended?



## TonyEnjoyD (3 Jul 2013)

Looking at one on Gumtree for £100 for my son.

Anyone had/got one and recommend it?

Cheers
T


----------



## macbikes (5 Jul 2013)

Never used one but I would be very tempted by that price. Our local bike shops hire them out so maybe you could try one first?


----------



## Sandra6 (6 Jul 2013)

Haven't tried one personally, but I've had a look at them in the flesh, and they do look pretty good. 
One of the guys at the shop that sells them has one and told me they were great -but he would if he wanted to sell one wouldn't he?! lol. He said they've had a child of 12 in it and still got up a pace!


----------



## Puddles (6 Jul 2013)

Someone has one up the school and says they are fab - i would love one & constantly trawl for one 2nd hand locally as they are £300 new!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 Jul 2013)

Some friends of ours are currently on day 2 of a tour with their grandkids using 2 Weehoo iGo's. I'm sure Steve & Dodie would give you a comprehensive answer to any questions were you to post a query on his journal's guestbook. He has already looked at quite a few options and ruled things in and out in one of the pages in his journal. I think they are expecting to be on tour for 1-2 weeks.

PS - Steve likes to be online everynight, so guestbook queries will get answered reasonably promptly, taking the US/Canadian time zone into account.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (8 Jul 2013)

D'oh it went last week.

Hate people who don't delete their ads.


----------



## Puddles (8 Jul 2013)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> D'oh it went last week.
> 
> Hate people who don't delete their ads.


----------

